# fry ???



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

when is a good time to move them to my 10 gallon breeding tank? they have tails...? i moved some to 10 gallon and left some in with the mother as i cant see them im assuming they are in the gravel...? i hope they look lik a ball with a tail they were eggs last nite i assuming there only 24 hours old or so thanks guys!


----------

